# US/Canadian Couple Held By Haqqani Network Freed Through "Negotiated Release"



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2017)

American Caitlan Coleman, family freed from Afghanistan captors



> An American woman, her Canadian husband and their three young children -- who had been held captive since 2012 by the Taliban-affiliated Haqqani network -- were freed in a "negotiated release," an official told Fox News on Thursday.



1) glad they're free

2) STOP "HIKING" THROUGH UNSAFE PARTS OF THE WORLD

3) F- the Haqqani Network and their masters


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2017)

Canadian held in Afghanistan: Who is Joshua Boyle?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2017)

That is uh...wild.  People are stupid and we waste resources on stupid people.  But we all pay taxes for a reason I suppose.


----------



## trin (Oct 12, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> That is uh...wild.  People are stupid and we waste resources on stupid people.  But we all pay taxes for a reason I suppose.


We weren't the ones in this operation--it was the Pakistanis.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2017)

But what did we give them?  Or rather, what did the Canadians give them?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> But what did we give them?  Or rather, what did the Canadians give them?



Apparently nothing was given in exchange, it was due to new pressure put on Pakistan to play ball or the money taps stop flowing. With that said, A LOT of time and resources went into tracking these morons over the years. Besides the fact that he's a convert and former husband of one of the Khadr sister's; yes the same Gitmo Khadr. He's now refusing to board the C-130 in fear of being sent to Gitmo for his past. We should just leave them there. 

I can't wait to see what kind of "heroes welcome" our idiot Prime Minister gives them and how much of my tax dollars will go to them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah I read that part of being married to Khadr's sister.  If that's not a connection to numptiness.  I don't know what is.


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2017)

The Pakistani's strong-arming the Haqqanis is similar to the Saudis strong-arming the Wahhabis or the NVA doing the same to the VC. This is delicious.

Fuck PK, the Haqqanis, clowns who hike through war zones, and my fantasy football teams.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 13, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Apparently nothing was given in exchange, it was due to new pressure put on Pakistan to play ball or the money taps stop flowing. With that said, A LOT of time and resources went into tracking these morons over the years. Besides the fact that he's a convert and former husband of one of the Khadr sister's; yes the same Gitmo Khadr. He's now refusing to board the C-130 in fear of being sent to Gitmo for his past. We should just leave them there.
> 
> I can't wait to see what kind of "heroes welcome" our idiot Prime Minister gives them and how much of my tax dollars will go to them.



I would not trust that 'nothing was given.'  I don't think HQN gives anything for nothing - much less hostages.  More likely there's an attempt to keep this settlement quiet given the blowback from SSG Bergdahl's release negotiation.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I would not trust that 'nothing was given.'  I don't think HQN gives anything for nothing - much less hostages.  More likely there's an attempt to keep this settlement quiet given the blowback from SSG Bergdahl's release negotiation.



I agree completely.  Someone paid something for the HQN to give these two up.  They held one of our soldiers for five years and all the pressure in the world didn't budge them until we bought them off.  These two nobodies weren't going to motivate anyone to go to bat on their behalf.  

It looks more and more to me like he tried to join the cause and got rolled up instead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2017)

Interesting.  This article indicates that it really was some kind of a rescue, heavily supported by the US.

The article also mentions that the man rescued refused to get on an American C-130 to take him to Bagram and then on home to Canada, citing "philosophical opposition" to going to Bagram (according to his father).

-Held captive for five years by the Taliban after "hiking" a province near the AFG-PAK border.
-Freed in direct-action mission by PAK (and maybe US) forces.
-Refuses to get on an American aircraft to take him to an American base and then back home to Canada.
-And oh yeah, was married to the sister (and daughter) of a known terrorist.

This dude sounds dirty as hell.  I wonder if he didn't want to get on that airplane because he knew he'd done a bunch of stuff that was about to get him rolled up by the Americans.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 13, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> This dude sounds dirty as hell.  I wonder if he didn't want to get on that airplane because he knew he'd done a bunch of stuff that was about to get him rolled up by the Americans.



If he walks like a duck and quacks like a duck... He's probably guilty.

Who the hell goes hiking in that part of the world?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 13, 2017)

"P


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 13, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I agree completely.  Someone paid something for the HQN to give these two up.  They held one of our soldiers for five years and all the pressure in the world didn't budge them until we bought them off.  These two nobodies weren't going to motivate anyone to go to bat on their behalf.
> 
> It looks more and more to me like he tried to join the cause and got rolled up instead.



Yeah, I'm always really skeptical of these 'backpackers' who travel to Iran, Iraq, Syria, the FATA, DPRK.  Still, nobody ever lost money betting on stupid so no way to be sure.


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2017)

That dude can eat a bag of dicks. I hope Bergdahl's former boyfriend spent quality time with this oxygen thief. I hope US forces weren't involved, we shouldn't put our guys out there to "help" a probable TB sympathizer who got cold feet or whatever. To channel my inner angry Yoda, off he can fuck, hmmmm.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 13, 2017)

"Off he can fuck"


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 13, 2017)

And they're home in Canada.

Joshua Boyle, family back home in Canada after being rescued from Taliban-linked group


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 14, 2017)

So, I'm really confused by this dude, if that happened to me I'd get on any plane going to a Western Democracy: 
'Stupidity and evil': Former hostage Joshua Boyle says Haqqani network killed infant, raped his wife


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 14, 2017)

A good article on the rescue operation.

Canadian hostage recounts firefight that led to rescue | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2017)

Now the Taliban and saying the story is B.S..

Taliban says freed Canadian hostage's allegations of rape and murder are false - 1310 NEWS


----------



## policemedic (Oct 15, 2017)

Cop is obviously thinking, “Fucking piece of shit wanker, eh.”


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 15, 2017)

Went into captivity Obese...came out skinny fat...he's about to sell a weightloss plan.


----------



## trin (Oct 16, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Now the Taliban and saying the story is B.S.


Well, of COURSE they do!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2017)

The more that comes out, the less I believe this guy.

Joshua Boyle on why he decided to have kids in captivity

Here's a better article.  

Joshua Boyle says his wife had children in captivity to ‘make the best of this’


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2017)

We wasted assets and money on this guy?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 16, 2017)

He looks creepy...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> The more that comes out, the less I believe this guy.
> 
> Joshua Boyle on why he decided to have kids in captivity
> 
> ...



Hold the fucking phone Yoda.  I've only been half following this story, but....he "decided" to have kids while under captivity?!?


----------



## CDG (Oct 16, 2017)

Fuck this clown.  What a complete waste of oxygen.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2017)

[QUOTE


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hold the fucking phone Yoda.  I've only been half following this story, but....he "decided" to have kids while under captivity?!?
> 
> View attachment 19998



Could be after they raped her he had sex with her in the event she got pregnant they would never know whose kid it actually was.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 2, 2018)

Well well well, a new development. With theppublication ban, I'm assuming it's his wife and kids that were his victims. 

Joshua Boyle, Canadian hostage in Afghanistan, arrested and faces list of charges in Ottawa | Toronto Star


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2018)

CDG said:


> Fuck this clown.  What a complete waste of oxygen.



The Energizer Bunny of oxygen wasters.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 3, 2018)

A good article on our idiot leader and his meeting with the Boyle's. Seems he must have ignored his RCMP detail, who would have ran Boyle through CPIC and saw he was under investigation. 

BONOKOSKI: The curious case of Joshua Boyle and Justin Trudeau


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

An interesting interview.  

Lee Humphrey spoke with Joshua Boyle in Afghanistan - ON Point with Alex Pierson - Omny.fm


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2018)

Trudeau/Boyle
Obama/Bergdahl's Parents

Politicians are so shit-hot in a hurry to get that photo op. If the story sounds crazy--like some dude backpacking with his wife in a war zone, or a soldier just walking off into enemy territory--chances are it's the kind of crazy a politician needs to avoid.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 5, 2018)

This guy's story gets weirder every day. 

The many winding paths of Joshua Boyle


----------



## Andoni (Jan 5, 2018)

"Boyle’s father sent a U-haul truck to load up his son’s belongings, which included some unusual items, said another neighbour, who didn’t want to be named. Among the items were medical forceps, chains and leather straps, a resident said."

"Boyle wanted a more subservient spouse than Zaynab would accommodate."


Oh good. He's into BDSM and spouses that are more subservient then just compulsory veiling or voluntarily veiling and radical Islam. That's cool.

The guy reminds me of the charming personality that can be described as the cross street of "Organic disease of the brain" and "Self-will run riot, intersecting with a "Personality that is just malleable enough to be a real problem."

I feel sorry for the children. That is a real rough way to start out life.

Edited for grammar.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 6, 2018)

It'


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2018)

And more comes to light.  Sounds like he's the piece of shit we all thought he was and abused his wife, even in captivity. 

Former hostages Joshua Boyle and his American wife trade abuse accusations in child custody battle


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> And more comes to light.  Sounds like he's the piece of shit we all thought he was and abused his wife, even in captivity.
> 
> Former hostages Joshua Boyle and his American wife trade abuse accusations in child custody battle



Those poor kids are fucked.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 13, 2018)

What a lovely couple  Bwwwaaaaaaahaaaaaaa


----------

